# blood clot or m/c



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry to bother you.

I am beside myself with worry.  On monday night I was making the tea and I felt something running down my legs I went to the loo and it was blood, bright red, I then sat on the loo and passed something which felt quite big.  I spoke to the doctor who booked me a scan for friday which of course I didn't want to wait for so the next day went to a&e but they wouldn't help even my midwife phone the epu and no joy so I have to wait for friday.  The bleeding stopped as quickly as it started and after a tiny bit of brown spotting I am now back to cm.  I have no pain before during or after.  A lot of girls said that it could be a blood clot and of course I am praying they are right but am also preparing for the worst.  Is is possible to m/c without pain? and wouldn't I still be bleeding now if I had?  sorry to ask you so much. Oh forgot to say didn't see what I passed as dh tried to get it out but we think it went down the pipe. I would have been 8 weeks on Monday when it happened.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I'm so sorry but it is so hard to say. I didn't see what was passed but I think (and hope) that as the bleed was very quick to stop, you should be ok. I would love to say that everything will be fine but I hope you understand why I can't

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks I hope you are right too  It's just my body is behaving like I still am pg, I still have terrible constipation and am really tired and breast are still sore   tommorrow is nearly here so will know soon.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey you were right  

It was just a clot.  One bean still on board and a wriggler   Measuring exactly right for dates.  I am so happy.

Thanks for your help

rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

